# installation unter vmware

## xdamnx

hiho

ich bin nochn newbie im linux bereich und nehmt deshalb ein wenig rücksicht  :Wink: 

also ich bekomme irgendwie gentoo nich unter vmware zum laufen, da er irgendwie keine hdd erkennt ! ich lasse vmware unter winxp laufen version ist 3.2

erm ich hänge gerade an dem schritt mit partitionen erstellen aber es gibt nur eine hdc sonst nix und die is ein zylinder gross...

vielleicht hat ja jemand nem newbie nen tip  :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *xdamnx wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> vielleicht hat ja jemand nem newbie nen tip 

 

hast du denn nen key f. vmware?

ich bin mit vmware unter xp, bist zum starten vo linux gekommen,  da hat er aber dann den key da verlangt.

jax

----------

## xdamnx

erm du gehst auf www.vmware.com und kaufst dir ne lizenz  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimitri

http://XXX.XXX.XXX und dann suchen.

Dim

[Geändert von BeforeGod]

----------

## Beforegod

@Dimitri :

Bitte keine Postings mit Inhalten die auf Warez, Crack und andere "Security" Seiten verweist hier veröffentlichen.

----------

## Dimitri

Is jut, wobei ich die Seite nicht als warez Site bezeichnen würde. 

Dim

----------

## Beforegod

@Dimitir :

nein ich auch nicht.. aber sie verweist wiederum auf Warez Seiten, und gerade im Zusammenhang mit der Frage ist das nicht gerade geschickt  :Wink: 

----------

## xdamnx

hmm...hat keiner ne idee wie das gehen könnte ??? weil ich wollte mich eigentlich nich über keys von vmware unterhalten  :Wink: 

----------

## soulwarrior

So weit ich mich erinnern kann, werden die Laufwerke in der Vmware-Umgebung in der Default-Einstellung als "scsi"- und nicht als "ide"-Festplatten angesprochen.

Das heist, das erste Laufwerke spricht man normalerweise mit "sda" an.

hope it helps

cu, soulwarrior

----------

## xdamnx

thx soulwarrior !

hab jetzt modprobe sd_mod

gemacht und schon erschien die platte !! vielen dank !

nur hab ich jetzt leider wieder ein problem.

ich bekomme jetzt beim loaden meines kernels eine kernel panic wo er meint das er meine sda2 nicht finden kann....

hab ich da nen config fehler mit grub ?

----------

## soulwarrior

Eigentlich bin ich ja auch ein Newbie im Linux-Bereich  :Wink: 

Aber vielleicht kann man ja weiterhelfen.

Poste doch einfach mal wie Du die virtuelle Festplatte eingerichtet hast

und wie dein "menu.lst" von grub aussieht.

----------

## simon

 *xdamnx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich bekomme jetzt beim loaden meines kernels eine kernel panic wo er meint das er meine sda2 nicht finden kann....
> 
> hab ich da nen config fehler mit grub ?

 

Weniger im grub, eher im Kernel.

Hast du in deinem Kernel die benoetigten SCSI-Dinge (Controller, Support fuer Platten usw) aktiviert?

Simon

----------

## xdamnx

 :Embarassed: 

peinlich peinlich hatte im kernel den bislogic nich geladen...kein wunder das der mir keine platten zeigt...aber jetzt läuft alles smooth und richtig gut.

jetzt bin ich gerade dabei mein x-server zumlaufen zu bringen...bin mal gespannt  :Wink: 

EDIT:

also ich bekomme irgendwie den x nich zum laufen.

was für ne maus wird emuliert ?

was für ne graka muss ich einstellen ?

vielen dank im vorraus !

----------

## hopfe

Deine Fragen wären einfacher zu beantworten wenn du genau sagen würdest welche Geräte du angeschlossen hast. 

Dieses Manual , half mir eigentlich recht gut. (Ok hatte auch meine alte XF86Config von meiner vorherigen SUSE-INstallation noch  :Smile:  was das ganze etwas vereinfachte )

----------

## soulwarrior

Schau doch einfach mal in den Support-Seiten von Vmware nach   :Wink: 

Virtual Machine Specifications: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_intro3.html

----------

## xdamnx

also, ich hab mal wieder ne grundlegende frage,

wie kann ich dem emerge befehl angeben er soll nen proxy benutzen (ich sitze hinter einer firewall) rsync hat ohne probleme geklappt !

----------

## simon

 *xdamnx wrote:*   

> also, ich hab mal wieder ne grundlegende frage,
> 
> wie kann ich dem emerge befehl angeben er soll nen proxy benutzen (ich sitze hinter einer firewall) rsync hat ohne probleme geklappt !

 

Schon mal in

```
/etc/make.conf
```

nachgeschaut?

 *Quote:*   

> # If you need to set a proxy for wget or lukemftp, add the appropriate "export
> 
> # ftp_proxy=<proxy>" and "export http_proxy=<proxy>" lines to /etc/profile if
> 
> # all users on your system should use them.
> ...

 

Ist es das, was du suchst?

Aja, noch ein Tipp: Du koenntest einmal die wunderbare Welt der Dokumentation erforschen, oder dich etwas eingehender mit der Suche im Forum beschaeftigen.  :Wink: 

Ausserdem laesst es sich besser auf Fragen antworten, wenn diese in eigenen Threads sind. Denn so hat dann das Subject auch mit der Frage etwas zu tun.

Simon

----------

## hopfe

user:pwd@proxy-adresse:port-nummer so hat es bei mir geklappt. Einzig ein http://usr.... verlangte er beim http-proxy.

----------

## // .Kn0rki

mhm.. ich hab auch ma ein paar fragen zu vmware & gentoo

und zwar wil ldie netzwerkkarte bei mir nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte 

und zwar:

wenn ich die mit 

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.5 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 

steht zwar bei ifconfig -a da das sie rennt und so aber ich kann sie nicht pingen und und gehenauch keine raus.. network unreachable..

wenn ich sie jedoch mit

dhcpcd eth0 

konfiguriern lass..  läuft sie mit 192.168.85.128 

von windows kann ich sie dann anpingen.. no problem

aber ich kann von gentooo keine windoof karte anpingen..

why?

----------

## dumdey

@ Knorki

Dir ist schon klar das 192.168.0.xxx und 192.168.85.xxx nicht im gleichen Subnetz sind?

Gruss, Harry

----------

## detlef

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> So weit ich mich erinnern kann, werden die Laufwerke in der Vmware-Umgebung in der Default-Einstellung als "scsi"- und nicht als "ide"-Festplatten angesprochen.

 

Wenn man beim Wizard "Other" als Betriebssystem auswählt, erstellt er die VM mit IDE-Geräten.

Gruß

Detlef

----------

## detlef

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  also ich bekomme irgendwie den x nich zum laufen.
> 
> was für ne maus wird emuliert ?
> ...

 

Du kannst ne Scrollmaus einstellen. Läuft so bei mir.

Die Graka ist bei XFree 4.3.x Typ 29 vmware.

Als Netzwerkkarte pcnet32 und die Soundkarte läuft als Creative Ensoniq AudioPCI 97.

HTH

Detlef

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *dumdey wrote:*   

> @ Knorki
> 
> Dir ist schon klar das 192.168.0.xxx und 192.168.85.xxx nicht im gleichen Subnetz sind?
> 
> 

 

ja schon aber aus win kann ich den linux dann ja pingen..aber linux kann win nicht pingen..

----------

## detlef

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://www.fli4l.de/german/howtos/howto-vmware-fli4l.htm

----------

## // .Kn0rki

ok das geht nun jedenfall's ... nur bricht der mir immer mitten in nem emerge rsync ab  :Sad: 

edit: hab mir einfacherweise n snapshot geladen und den entpackt ..

nur.. hab ich wohl irgendwelche scsi einstellungen vergessen.. jedenfalls kann er meine root /dev/sda3 nich lesen => kernel panic

edit2: da  mir das mit dem scsi zu doof war hab ich's nochma gemacht.. allerding's mit emulierten IDE platten  :Smile: 

----------

